# vision problems-please I need some motivation://



## fighterS (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi

I'm new here and wanted to say that I have been getting depersonalization/ mainly derealization symptoms for some time now after single use of weed, there is this spaciness in my vision that makes my environment feel like it is a complete different world....like I'm looking at things from a virtual reality simulation or something...I don't know really...

Can this can go away with time??

also more importantly!!! my vision is jumpy/shaky like it doesn't focus properly on one particular object when I want them to....is this also dp or did weed permanently damage my vision you think?? I went to the doc but she said everything looks good...anyone with the same symptoms?:///


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

take vitamins, b + D + c. Go workout every day, hard workout (running, lifting objects, weight lifting, pushups, whatever is hard to do), be outside most of the day, focus watching in the distance. Watch hypnosis videos on youtube before sleeping 5-10 minutes. Ur cured in 1 month max (except u have some other ilness.... do blood test). Simple and short, but hard.. hard exercise is the cure


----------



## lucoutz (Dec 18, 2017)

Eat well , eat helathy , dont stress by nothing , and pratice your view , try to remember how was you have watched the word , how it felt like when seeing throught your eyes , this will help the neuroplasticity =)


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

Sounds like derealization or mild hppd.


----------



## Adamharr1997 (Dec 19, 2017)

I’ve had this symptom for 4 years I’ve not found a way yet too get rid off it it’s horrible


----------



## fighterS (Dec 22, 2017)

Thank you very much for your suggestions/help,I will surely take them into consideration!!
It seems to be derealization,it is mild I guess but disturbing...and it's always there

Did you also get this from weed?


----------



## nathan69 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey just wondering did your Derealization kick in around a month after u first smoked? But had a DR episode when high.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

The doctor is examining your eyes, totally wrong approach. (i have the old 20/20 and got this tested before i understood what it was, general doctors are not trained in this area... at all)

Not to get too technical but DR yes seems what you are talking about at the top, loads talked about it here, look up the symptoms, DP seems to be connected.

But i am here to help you with the shaky vision, it is called oscillopsia, from what I read, it's got to do with serotonin ht5a receptor, there is medication that makes this worse and better, do some research. I have a thread on this subject, mine has got better, still happens but not enough to affect me too much... some people have this anyway, but if yours is bad, i suggest you read my 'Keppra can cure DP" or something, if you can find it on search i'll look it up.

But basically:

1. Keppra

2. Lamotrigine

3. Headache tablets (soooo many)

4. Clozapine (only viable for 6months really and even that....but people have had it cured on it and came off believe it or not)

(note, people have had it corrected with all the above and came off) BUT as i am about to say, they have also had this fixed with no medication.

Oscillopsia is what you are talking about in the shaky vision. If you go to a Neurologist with JUST that complaint you might get offered something, with DP/DR and that, they tend to just not know where to start IMO, the other two are more physiatrist area, but don't take my word for it, now you know what it is, look it up, some people it fades, some find a medication that works

OH and also there is a non medical option that many people helps, it works on head movements (google this). It has a good chance of fixing this, it's actually really simple, it's head moments that basically teaches your brain to learn what is straight basically, (neurogenesis) how to adapt, create pathways and fix the problem...the brain is clever, may take time. I've made huge headway, before the world was spinning, i'd test myself by looking at a door open and staring at it straight and it would wave back and forth... i am guessing this is kinda what you'd see... without doing anything it's improving.

Vestibular Migraines cause similar problems which many are born with and have similar treatments... don't quote me on this, it's all just research information.

Okay some bad news but good news. Just started at my curtains, yes they move a little. Thing is, before i'd be in a car and it would be stopped and feel moving, now it doesn't, so it's slowly getting there, so your brain does adapt and that's not just a personal experience, i researched this so hard when i'd use to look at something at it was so shaky it was drifting no joke 30 cm each way constantly, all day, now if things like staring at a fridge door open (which i do sometimes to test myself) if it moves it's so slight, an inch maybe, also I don't notice this every day at all, my brains adapting and fixed most of it!

it will either improve or go get it seen to and as said, just mention this, fix one thing at a time, from my experience, doctors with 10 problems don't know where to start, takes a few medications to find the one. Unfortunately things like Sertaline and some SSRI's can actually raise the same receptor you are trying to fix, again, this needs your own research, i am just using my memory of this subject and people on a hundred forums that at the time, i spent all day researching, hence why i found even the name. Yes this is in the HPPD category but without going into loads of detail, if this is your main visual thing (other than DR) you don't have HPPD by the definition, you have one of it's many traits, but so do headaches and some people just have it.

If i have missed something, give me a shout but this should get you started.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscillopsia

https://content.iospress.com/download/journal-of-vestibular-research/ves589?id=journal-of-vestibular-research%2Fves589

(second link has a study and treatments, but now you know what it is, there is many options, some i haven't even touched, which are headache tablets, so many and I am not versed, but google "Oscillopsia forum cure" on google and get reading... forget the people who have had it for years and don't try anything... the natural way though is proven by studies to work, you can teach your brain, i could go into loads of detail but it really doesn't matter


----------



## fighterS (Dec 22, 2017)

Nathan69 said:


> Hey just wondering did your Derealization kick in around a month after u first smoked? But had a DR episode when high.


YES YES EXACTLY ALMOST MONTH AFTER WHICH IS SUCH AN UNEXPLAINABLE...WHATEVER THIS IS. sorry I don't mean to shout haha just feel happy when people in this community care, in this case goes for you too!!

It's mild derealization I think, since I realized many people go through it. I never had anything while high other than feeling half numb, no visıal symptoms, no panick attack, no nothing. But what happened is for 5 days straight I was constantşy and completely dizzy starting from the day after. And then that was gone, only to find out I have this derealization mess after a month, what the hell is this s..t....!?!?

What are your symptoms, at what level do you experience it?? Mein has been constant unfortunately, it has gotten better but I don't want to feel like oh I'm being cured now and fool myself, since it is still in chronic form.

Hell, I can't even tell what a recovery process may look like, if there is any.(hoping it will)

I mean I keep my hopes high at the moment that this will be fixed by some pharmacological solution, as researchers/scientists have already published reports stating how this is causing psychosis and becoming a hugeeee mental health problem, and Canada is making massive investments on research at the moment according to the news, and I can't wait for the USA to do the same, so we will see really!


----------



## fighterS (Dec 22, 2017)

CK1 said:


> The doctor is examining your eyes, totally wrong approach. (i have the old 20/20 and got this tested before i understood what it was, general doctors are not trained in this area... at all)
> 
> Not to get too technical but DR yes seems what you are talking about at the top, loads talked about it here, look up the symptoms, DP seems to be connected.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your long response, bless you!!!

Do you think that there may be a connection with this DR, this oscillopsia and perhaps HPPD as you talked above?. I mean do all these symptoms come from the same visual cortex of the brain? Also this oscillopsia of mine shows similarities to visual snow, I mean it is as if little dots also contrbiute to this shaky vision. Perhaps they are also related to one another?

I never looked into medicine thinking it can make it all worse since I never had any anxiety problems before, but only some stress due to school work. I will look into the options you talked about though. The shaky vision also got better just like you stated think it takes a long long time for the brain to heal itself,so I guess we can put that into this healing,hope it will be gone completely at some point by itself!!!

Also, this lamotrigine...did you actually read about anyone eliminating their derealization/depersonalization symptoms with this drug? King's College says that it researches it further since there are people that responded to it,so I was wondering if there is anyone else that you heard about?

Anddd since I have been reading Science Daily, just realized someone put an article from there somewhere in the discussion about reversing the effects of marijuana on the brain, which sounded like great news to me! Think they will now start comparing adult brain with that of adolescents'! Perhaps they already conduct research about this marijuana deperonslization connection but not inform us, why is this a newly rising research area when marijuana has been used for a long long time now?

Sorry I think I asked a lot of questions,hope you understand!


----------



## London (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello - I also believe that this may be a visual cortex problem. I recently have been looking into visual stress and it's really quite interesting. I had an oscillopsia diagnosis when doing the initial battery of tests when going to the doctor with DP.


----------

